# Processors' Reports?



## Curtis (Oct 8, 2006)

I will be up in Webster County this weekend for M\muzzleloader.  On the way I will stop by Branch's deer processing in Leesburg to see what the deer numbers and health is like this season (hogs too).  I was wondering what folks are hearing and seeing coming in to the coolers so far.  Plenty of fat does, a few small bucks, nothing much?  Let us know.

Curtis


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 11, 2006)

_Curtis, this is an excerpt from my column, "The Outdoor Scene," which appears in The Citizen News this week.
The processors are from Randolph and Calhoun Counties, but they cover a pretty good range of territory. 
Sue_

Deer processors and taxidermists are getting busy now, but they will really be putting in some hours in the weeks and months to come, with the approaching gun season.  I caught up with *Rick Swick, of PatRick’s Place, on US 27 in southern Randolph County Monday night. * He reminded me about muzzle-loader season coming in this Saturday and that this will be the first time that scopes will be allowed on that primitive weapon.  He, like many others, are predicting and looking forward to a good season. “With the cool weather, some of the deer are picked up and started moving more,” he advised. While they have been receiving mainly does at his deer-processing place, he has gotten some bucks brought in, too.  I’ve heard the outdoorsmen talk about their favorite trees and area to hunt; many talk about the persimmons trees, pear and peach trees, and oaks.  “The acorns are starting to drop,” Rick shared.  Just like I enjoy crunching on peanuts and skins, acorns are among the deer’s favorite snacks, too.  “The hunters have told us that they are bringing down some hogs, too, while they are either hunting or getting ready for gun season,” the Randolph County man added. In addition to a lot of local hunters, Rick is among those businessmen that many Florida hunters have on their speed dial. 
*On Georgia 520, between Dawson and Parrott, David Harden hasn’t opened up Yeoman’s Deer Processing *yet, but he’s in the countdown-stage part of it, since he will be opening his doors on Opening Weekend for gun season.  When we chatted the other night, he had some good news he asked me to share.  “I’ll be running a deer contest again this year,” the Terrell County man announced.  “At the end of the season in January, 2007, we’ll be giving away a new .270 rifle and scope, free deer processing from Yeoman’s, and a free deer mount from Larry Atherton’s taxidermy!”  The winners will be pulled from a “hat,” so really the size of the deer or the racks will not make a difference, like in the big buck contests.  “Everyone that brings in a deer for me to process will have a chance; bring in twelve deer, and you get twelve chances!”  Larry is the Terrell County taxidermist who creates the gorgeous mounts from the deer that David and the hunters send him. Also, if you bring in a deer that weekend of October 21st, you won’t be going away empty-handed.  “I’ll be giving everyone a free sample of sausage,” advised Harden. 
*Ronald Whiddon, of Whiddon’s Deer Processing in Leary,* has already had several deer brought into his place, including a nice eight-pointer. Some of the deer he has received “used to” call Mitchell and Baker Counties home. I asked him if he had many hunters that harvested their deer from nearby Chickasawahatchee WMA, that is located in Calhoun County.  (It’s, unfortunately, too easy to forget that we have some good choice public hunting lands in our backdoor, besides all the quality places that are leased or owned by private landowners or timber companies.) He told me that he did see some, “Mainly those hunters are wanting the deer skinned and dressed, maybe quartered and placed in an ice chest.”  I have had  a lot of hunters ask about that WMA, wondering if they should hunt it.  “Getting familiar with it is important,” asserted Ronald.  “I know some hunters who always get deer.”  He added, that he, too, is looking forward to seeing all his “old friends” and making new ones in the upcoming season. 
     In *Randolph County, north of Cuthbert, Bobby Taylor *has been seeing mare does than bucks so far, too.  “The hunters have done really well,” he advised.  “We’re harvesting more deer at this time now than we did last year during the same time. The folks are telling about seeing a lot more deer in recent weeks that were out and about last year, too.” Bobby’s hunters range from LaGrange to the north, to Blakely to the south, and Fitzgerald to the east. “We have gotten in some nice heavy deer, some of them are the first ones stuck by bow hunters.”  Remember a couple of weeks ago, when Smokey and I told you about seeing “Spot,” the fawn on Piney Grove Farm that night. Well, Spot’s not the only one that will be seeing his or her first Christmas.  Bobby shared, “There is a good crop of young deer being seen.  A lot of yearlings are tagging along with their mamas.”  In addition to deer, Bobby is processing hogs that have been harvested, at least 15 already.  The hogs, from what he describes, have not been missing too many meals or snacks, either.  “One of my staff members went hunting the other day and killed a hog,” Bobby noted.  “Before he left his deer stand, he had counted over thirty-two that he had seen in the spot.  He finally stopped counting.  There are so many wild hogs out there that they are a nuisance.”


----------



## Curtis (Oct 16, 2006)

resercher, thanks -- that's just the kind of "cooler talk" I love.  Didn't get  chance to stop by and talk with Travis over at Branch processing in Leesburg yet this year.  He is always good for a "season so far" report.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 17, 2006)

Your welcome, Curtis. These guys and y'all are the ones that really write my columns each week! Appreciate the help and inspiration!
Sue


----------



## sweet 16 (Oct 17, 2006)

Folks in Sumter Co. area may want to know Dupree Processing will be closed. Son got married etc.


----------

